# Lost Oar Upper Colorado above State Bridge



## TapStyx (Aug 28, 2010)

Lost a 9 foot aluminum oar with black Sawyer blades yesterday. Flipped my raft at Hoyt/Yarmony Canyon just below Radium Campground and could have ended up between Rio Del Rancho or State Bridge or anywhere in between. Reward is a 5 gallon cornelius keg of American Pale Ale. 970-556-1997. Thanks.


----------



## SummitSurfer (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm assuming the Yarmony hole got you??
If so, which side were you running right or left? or did you attempt to hit the meat?

I'm out there a lot I'll keep my eye out for the paddle. Was your name and number on it?

****


----------



## TapStyx (Aug 28, 2010)

Embarrassed to say, It Did. A rafter in our party in front of me went in. I was directed to go river right but tried to help the one that went in and paid the price. I hit the meat. 

Unfortunately my name and number was not on the oar. Learned many lessons this weekend. The oar is very plain. Black handles with a little bit of wood grain at the lower end of the handle, aluminum shaft, black rope wrap, black rubber oar stop, and black sawyer blade. 

Thanks for the reply.

Kurt


----------



## bobblehead (Jun 26, 2007)

Glad you only lost an oar. I was down there with my family this weekend and was amazed at the carnage in Yarmony. I had my two young daughters in the boat, so we stopped to scout left. Watched a 16 ft Cat, 2 duckies and 2 commercial boats all try to run left and get munched. The hole was taking about 50% from my estimates. Had a totally fine run and stopped to pick up a passenger from the flipped cat just below the ledge hole. They didn't get their boat out until bench 3 camp. Point is, glad you are ok.


----------



## SummitSurfer (Jun 23, 2010)

Is the main body of paddle yellow?
Have a friend in Summit find a yellow 9-ish foot paddle w/ black Sawyer paddle, wood grain exposed at handle.

****


----------



## TapStyx (Aug 28, 2010)

SummitSurfer said:


> Is the main body of paddle yellow?
> Have a friend in Summit find a yellow 9-ish foot paddle w/ black Sawyer paddle, wood grain exposed at handle.
> 
> ****


No, that doesn't sound like it's mine. Just aluminum and black. Thanks anyway.


----------

